# Coopers Lager Fermentation Temperature Help



## jetman (10/1/10)

Hey all, I had an empty fermenter last night so I chucked in a can of Coopers lager (haven't tried it before)

I have no idea what the kit yeast was it simply said "brewing yeast" on the packet, but i've put the fermenter in my fermentorator at a constant 12 Degrees C (this works well with other lager yeasts)

I've just been reading the coopers instructions though and they say to ferment at between 21 & 27 ?

Will my yeast get active at my low temp, i haven't seen anything bubble after 18hrs so far. And given the instructions i'm assuming that coopers kits don't use specific lager yeasts as from what i've been told a "proper" lager yeast would not ferment well at temps as high 27

Thanks for your help, Jet


----------



## glaab (10/1/10)

thats an ale yeast blend, 18C will be more like it. Cheers


----------



## manticle (10/1/10)

Some of the coopers range use a proper lager yeast but not the basic Coopers Lager tin. Stick to the low end of their recommended range (or even a couple of degrees lower) and you should be fine.


----------



## Flash_DG (10/1/10)

as far as i have seen only the Coopers European Lager comes with an actual Lager yeast


----------



## kelbygreen (10/1/10)

yes my european lager says lager yeast (it should say in the instructions)


----------

